# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Herbstfotos 2016



## Joachim (31. Dez. 2016)

*Meine schönsten Herbstfotos 2016*

Gewinner

(15 Gefällt mir)
@trampelkraut (Der Nebel steigt)

(10 Gefällt mir)
@trampelkraut (Um die Kurve)

(9 Gefällt mir)
@trampelkraut (Spaziergang)
@Benny337 (Wachau)
@Benny337 (Blätter)
@Benny337 (Igel)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## Tanny (31. Dez. 2016)

von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle für die super tollen Fotos 

Übrigends fand ich diesmal fast alle Fotos dermassen klasse und zum Thema passend, dass es wirklich schwer war, nicht alle zu liken


----------



## Ida17 (31. Dez. 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2017)

Danke!

Ehrlich gesagt, ich bin überrascht. Ich hatte die "Wachau" und die "Katze" als Gewinner auf dem Schirm.

Hätte nie geglaubt in diesem Leben nochmal in die "Hall of fame" augenommen zu werden.


----------



## Benny337 (1. Jan. 2017)

Gratulation an alle die sich die Arbeit gemacht haben und Fotos reingestelt.
Super Roland ! Sehr schöne Fotos 
Und auch Danke .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2017)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## jolantha (3. Jan. 2017)

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch .
Ich fand es diesmal auch nicht einfach, mich zu enscheiden. 
Viele schöne Bilder


----------



## Joachim (3. Jan. 2017)

Ich sag mal, die Gewinner Bilder haben den schönsten Herbst - den goldenen, einfach wirklich klasse fest gehalten. Hier war mMn. das Motiv einfach klasse.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Jan. 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
sehr schöne Bilder!


----------

